# I got APPROVED!!!



## Lindy (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your support on this.  I just got the phone call and I'm approved to move into the next stage of this program....I am so beyond excited - I was going to start up anyway but this gives me an income to support me and let the business support itself.....

Yee Haw


----------



## IanT (Mar 5, 2009)

that is SO awesome!! real proud of you babe!! i wish the US had something like that!!


----------



## jbarad (Mar 5, 2009)

Congrats !! Glad you got it


----------



## Pug Mom (Mar 5, 2009)

Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## AshleyR (Mar 5, 2009)

That is so great! CONGRATS!! YAHOO!!!!!!!!!!!

Our programs are a bit different. I only have to go to an interview with my business coach before she decides if I'm approved. WHEW! I was nervous about having to present to a panel of people, but it doesn't look like I'll have to. 

You must have done so well. Good for you!!


----------



## starduster (Mar 5, 2009)

*Goody goody*

Thankgoodness.    
I can exhale now.
Twas living the moments for you.
20 or so years ago I used the Aussi start up program for a new beginning.That buisness supported me many years.
The buisness school 3 weeks we did was partly crap and partly very useful so I just know you will do well Kid!
Mary


----------



## topcat (Mar 5, 2009)

Congratulations Linda!!!

See......I knew you had nothing to worry about :wink: 

It is a big relief to know you are being supported financially in this most crucial time for a new small business, so.......break out the champagne and we will all toast to a successful and exciting venture for you!

Tanya


----------



## heartsong (Mar 5, 2009)

*x*

Wahooooo!!!  i'm so happy for you!!!  

now you'll have to wake up the gang of elves you've got locked in your basement and get to work! LOL! i've never seen anyone tackle and produce so many different projects!

good on you-i'm happy for you!

monet


----------



## Lindy (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh thank you!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It is so wonderful to have all of you here cheering me on.  The panel asked some really good questions and even asked if I had brought samples...    I told them I was sorry I hadn't thought of samples......

So now the real work begins and I get to start to see what is going to be a big seller and what won't be....  A week today is the grand opening in the mall so I just couldn't be more excited.


Still doing the happy dance......


----------



## Asil02 (Mar 5, 2009)

WOOOOO WHOOOO!!! I am so excited for you! I am doing a happy dance for you! It's too bad you all can't see it...cuz I am good at it! HAHAHA
GO LINDY GO LINDY GO LINDY


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 5, 2009)

Congratulations hun!


----------



## jenn624 (Mar 5, 2009)

congrats  that's awesome!


----------



## MsBien (Mar 5, 2009)

Yipppeeee!


----------



## kwahlne (Mar 5, 2009)

Congratulations!  yay!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

Happy for ya Lindy  

I'm with Ian... would be awesome to have a program like that in the US...


----------



## starduster (Mar 5, 2009)

*We ask?*



			
				Asil02 said:
			
		

> WOOOOO WHOOOO!!! I am so excited for you! I am doing a happy dance for you! It's too bad you all can't see it...cuz I am good at it! HAHAHA
> GO LINDY GO LINDY GO LINDY



Anticipating on behalf of Ian T. will that be around a firemans Pole. Please do say yes.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone - I feel so lucky that we do have this program and grateful that they accepted me.  I've already learned so much onthe business end from them, then I have this group that helps me learn more about the art & craft....how cool!


----------



## Jody (Mar 6, 2009)

I have seen a ton of your soapies on here and for the record I had not the slightest doubt in my mind that it would be a no brainer.  I bet you blew their minds and there was NO hesitation from Community Futures!!!!!


----------



## digit (Mar 6, 2009)

Woo-hoo Lindy!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Digit


----------



## Vinca Leaf (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm late coming in on this, but wooo hoooo!


----------



## 7053joanne (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm a little late too...But I am so pleased for you.  That is wonderful news and you must be very proud!  A job well done my soapy friend!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks - I really am thrilled....

Digit - I have to tell you I so love your avatar!  I had a Flame Point Siamese that used to attack my mouse as well as my printer - in fact the little devil actually crawled in the opening of my printer and destroyed the carrier - when I took it in to see if it could be fixed the guy asked what had happened?  When I told him he got this blank look on his face and said "he did what?"      And you avatar just reminds me of him because of his mischief.....


----------



## IanT (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: We ask?*



			
				starduster said:
			
		

> Asil02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you stole the words right out of my mouth!!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 6, 2009)

Starduster, Ian & Asil02 - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  you guys crack me up!!!!!


----------



## IanT (Mar 6, 2009)

hehe providing the comic relief for my internet peoples


----------

